# Steve Ballmer Gets the Egg-Treatment in Budapest



## subratabera (May 20, 2008)

A man upset with the Hungarian government's decision to sign a software and training deal with Microsoft threw three eggs at CEO Steve Ballmer -- and...MORE HERE

Video - www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtBQ4UCXQeo


----------



## Hitboxx (May 20, 2008)

LOL , You see the look on Steve's face after he comes out from the hiding


----------



## praka123 (May 20, 2008)

Rofl!


----------



## NucleusKore (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Faun (May 20, 2008)

lool
raw eggs and steve ballmer's shiny hood, its time to make some omelette dude


----------



## Pathik (May 20, 2008)

^^ Haha.. That rhymes.


----------



## Ecko (May 20, 2008)

T159 now a Poet 
Keep Dat Up 
C Things Comes Out When Something Is So Much Su*king


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

he got it.


----------



## eggman (May 20, 2008)

It was fun to attack him...


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2008)

^^Ballmer will sue you


----------



## eggman (May 20, 2008)

Hes scared of me....didn't you see his face the third time I attacked him


----------



## gxsaurav (May 20, 2008)

Pathetic attempt. What's wrong in a goverment dealing with a company to educate there students about the company's products?


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2008)

eggman said:


> Hes scared of me....didn't you see his face the third time I attacked him


so u though he will come for one on one ?

Btw am yet to see the video (NU plan)


----------



## iMav (May 20, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> LOL , You see the look on Steve's face after he comes out from the hiding


an expression is worth a 100 words  he was scared shocked amused all at the same time, but the that was a friendly disruption quote was something only a few people can come up with


----------



## mail2and (May 20, 2008)

iMav said:


> but the that was a friendly disruption quote was something only a few people can come up with



True. Only a few people have non-sense of humour.


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2008)

Yeah, I appreciate the attempt to laugh it off, but that was an awful joke. Not even remotely funny.

That said, if it were me, I would've probably been too embarrassed (and, if I was the CEO of Microsoft, totally incensed) to say anything at all.

It was a funny incident though. 

I know a lot of Apple and FOSS fanboys who think Bill Gates getting pumpkin-pied is funny, but I didn't. That was wrong. This, however, isn't. Bill Gates is an extraordinary person; Steve Ballmer is a cross between a human being and an ape. 

I'd sure like to see someone try to pull this stunt off in a Jobsian keynote.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 20, 2008)

hungary is a good country for students I must say,lol.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yeah, I appreciate the attempt to laugh it off, but that was an awful joke. Not even remotely funny.
> It was a funny incident though.
> Bill Gates is an extraordinary person; Steve Ballmer is a cross between a human being and an ape.



Yeah, Steve Ballmer seems a bit uncultured when compared to Bill Gates and considering the statements he's made so far, "egg treatment" was just waiting to come.So u think it's an awful joke but think it was funny incident?


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2008)

Not laugh-out-loud funny, just amusing. Most people watching this video would smirk and say, “serves him right”.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2008)

I appreciate that
*images.wikia.com/uncyclopedia/images/8/8d/Ballmer_NASDAQ.jpg

The friggin doom 3 version
*doom3.planet-multiplayer.de/images/content/zombie_fat.jpg

Lool...and all that times i thought I saw him somewhere in a game


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yeah, I appreciate the attempt to laugh it off, but that was an awful joke. Not even remotely funny.
> 
> That said, if it were me, I would've probably been too embarrassed (and, if I was the CEO of Microsoft, totally incensed) to say anything at all.
> 
> ...


+1.

As much as I hate the lies apple tells consumers, I think Steve Jobs is one of the greatest industrialists to have set foot on this planet. His brilliant planning, thoughtful personality, and the tough attitude he has for marketing are awe inspiring. The story of Steve Jobs saving apple from doom and making it a world leader is legendary. He was willing to become the lowest paid CEO by accepting 1$ per month just so that he could lead his dream company. Salutes to him.

M$ may have exessive monopoly abuse and all that, but Bill Gates is one fine specimen of a man. His human nature is too good. Look at him - he decided the first place spot for the world's richest man was not as important as donating 30% of his wealth to the needy.

I needn't speak twice about Richard M Stallman, the Gandhi of Computing. He is hardly wealthy thanks to his partially rejecting material life, he doesn't own a car, he works for free, and doesn't accept personal donations, instead choosing to send all money he gets to free software welfare. His ideologies are great.


----------



## iMav (May 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> As much as I hate the lies apple tells consumers, I think Steve Jobs is one of the greatest industrialists to have set foot on this planet. His brilliant planning, thoughtful personality, and the tough attitude he has for marketing are awe inspiring. The story of Steve Jobs saving apple from doom and making it a world leader is legendary. He was willing to become the lowest paid CEO by accepting 1$ per month just so that he could lead his dream company. Salutes to him.
> 
> M$ may have exessive monopoly abuse and all that, but Bill Gates is one fine specimen of a man. His human nature is too good. Look at him - he decided the first place spot for the world's richest man was not as important as donating 30% of his wealth to the needy.
> 
> I needn't speak twice about Richard M Stallman, the Gandhi of Computing. He is hardly wealthy thanks to his partially rejecting material life, he doesn't own a car, he works for free, and doesn't accept personal donations, instead choosing to send all money he gets to free software welfare. His ideologies are great.


agree with every word of the first 2 paras, don't know about Stallman but even if he does or is half of what u said, my respect to him , holy hell isn't he the same guy who uses a mail client for browsing


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> agree with every word of the first 2 paras, don't know about Stallman but even if he does or is half of what u said, my respect to him , holy hell isn't he the same guy who uses a mail client for browsing


stallman didn't actualy use a mail client for browsing. He used a chain of tools which function in a way similar to an email client when used together. Ayyush didn't follow it, because he is not used to technical lingo, so he called it a mail client


----------



## iMav (May 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Ayyush didn't follow it, because he is not used to technical lingo, so he called it a mail client


ah i see, don't blame him though, he just looks at the UI


----------



## mail2and (May 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> He was willing to become the lowest paid CEO by accepting 1$ per month just so that he could lead his dream company. Salutes to him..



Stock options


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

mail2and said:


> Stock options


???

I never really understood the context due to which he accepted 1$ a month pay.
History is too obscure.


----------



## mail2and (May 21, 2008)

Stock options are just options given to employees to purchase stock at a particular price in the future. So, naturally, the employee would work in the best interests of the company to maximise his payoff from the stock options.

Say you're an employee of Reliance Industries and you're given an option to purchase 5000 Reliance shares at say Rs. 2600, which is the current price, after 2 years contingent upon your employment with the company. Now, you'd do all you can do to ensure that the company performs well, and the stock price increases. Imagine being able to purchase it for 2.6k/share when the price is 3.5k/share. You make a profit of 900/share; exclusive of capital gains and other taxes, and transaction costs.

Steve Jobs will do just fine with a USD 1/annum salary, till he gets hundreds of millions worth of stock options per year.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

mail2and said:


> Stock options are just options given to employees to purchase stock at a particular price in the future. So, naturally, the employee would work in the best interests of the company to maximise his payoff from the stock options.
> 
> Say you're an employee of Reliance Industries and you're given an option to purchase 5000 Reliance shares at say Rs. 2600, which is the current price, after 2 years contingent upon your employment with the company. Now, you'd do all you can do to ensure that the company performs well, and the stock price increases. Imagine being able to purchase it for 2.6k/share when the price is 3.5k/share. You make a profit of 900/share; exclusive of capital gains and other taxes, and transaction costs.
> 
> Steve Jobs will do just fine with a USD 1/annum salary, till he gets hundreds of millions worth of stock options per year.


but I remember reading about some "compensation" apple gave Jobs last year to make up for the missing salary. What was that ?


----------



## Vyasram (May 21, 2008)

I bet he wiped those ****ing eggs off his face and licked them off his hands.


----------



## mail2and (May 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> but I remember reading about some "compensation" apple gave Jobs last year to make up for the missing salary. What was that ?



I have been out of sync with tech news for about an year now. Would have to look that up.


----------



## x3060 (May 21, 2008)

that game picture is very apt , I must say ....


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

*Giant Bill Gates Apparition Haunts Malaysia Conference*

seems like ppl are very much getting aware of the monopolist bill gates and his demon child - microsoft 


> May 20, 2008
> Giant Bill Gates Apparition Haunts Malaysia Conference
> A day after Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer was pelted with eggs by an angry audience member during a speech in Hungary, Microsoft Chairman Bill Gates was completely relaxed as he spoke to attendees at the World Congress on Information Technology in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.
> 
> ...


*www.crn.com/software/207801328


----------



## iMav (May 21, 2008)

^^  that is the crappiest logic ever  next you will say, ambani used video conferencing because he was afraid some one will throw eggs on him.


----------



## sourav123 (May 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^  that is the crappiest logic ever  next you will say, ambani used video conferencing because he was afraid some one will throw eggs on him.



Why? I won't be surprised with that. Reliance is crap anyway.

By the way, in my view, the attack was not fair. On a second thought, I won't say that when it is with Steve Ballmer.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 21, 2008)

Actually all the three eggs missed. 
Seems like the either monkey dancing paid off for Ballmer or Hungarians are really lousy at target practice!
To a certain extent the egg part was uncalled for. It would have been better if the guy after speaking to Ballmer should have made him reply to his accusations. Throwing eggs gave Ballmer a certain degree of moral protection.  

@praka: wou easy on the links bro. There is already a lot of colored text in the forums.


----------



## aryayush (May 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^  that is the crappiest logic ever  next you will say, ambani used video conferencing because he was afraid some one will throw eggs on him.


Dude, it was obviously a joke.



kumarmohit said:


> Actually all the three eggs missed.
> Seems like the either monkey dancing paid off for Ballmer or Hungarians are really lousy at target practice!


Yeah, the guy was nervous and scared. He probably did it on a dare or something.

Either way, it was a stupid thing to do. It might be entertaining for the viewers and you might get your fifteen seconds of fame, but you have to ask yourself, is it worth it?


----------



## iMav (May 21, 2008)

did any1 realize that the guy had Microsoft=Corruption on his T-shirt's back


----------



## sourav123 (May 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> did any1 realize that the guy had Microsoft=Corruption on his T-shirt's back



He should be given a prize for that.


----------



## iMav (May 21, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> He should be given a prize for that.


for what competition


----------



## praka123 (May 22, 2008)

for telling the truth!


----------



## swordfish (May 23, 2008)

nothing happened to this man? if such incidence would have happend in India then that person should have gone to prison..


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 23, 2008)

swordfish said:


> nothing happened to this man? if such incidence would have happend in India then that person should have gone to prison..



Yeah! Well the strange part is

1. Wasnt there a security check earlier of the students. What if someone carried a gun ?
2. When he was throwing eggs, there were no security guards coming front ?
3. After he was finished, he himself left. Had this been India, 10-15 Fatty policemen would have come shouting "teri oye! bhen dii.........."


----------



## kumarmohit (May 23, 2008)

^^Completely agree but eggs are way easier to smuggle compared to gun.


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2008)

He missed all of them, looks like the guy threw them half hearted.


----------



## sourav123 (May 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> He missed all of them, looks like the guy threw them half hearted.



No, actually I think he only gave an warning. Now waiting for the next news...


----------



## Voldy (May 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Bill Gates is an extraordinary person; Steve Ballmer is a cross between a human being and an ape.



 +100000000 agree


----------

